
Python 3.3: Trust Me, It's Better than 2.7 - sloria
http://pyvideo.org/video/1730/python-33-trust-me-its-better-than-27
======
pholbrook
Slides are also available at
[https://speakerdeck.com/pyconslides/python-3-dot-3-trust-
me-...](https://speakerdeck.com/pyconslides/python-3-dot-3-trust-me-its-
better-than-python-2-dot-7-by-dr-brett-cannon)

------
mesozoic
I'm sure it is better, native unicode support foremost of all is what I long
for. But until it get's pretty ubiquitous module support it's not that useful
in general.

